# Is Intel Core 2 Duo a NUMA system?

## no_hope

I have an Core 2 Duo T7200 CPU. Should I enable NUMA support in the kernel?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

no_hope,

Nope - its two cores on the same front side bus.

NUMA is used when you have two (or more) separate CPUs with local memory and neither (none of them) can directly address all the memory in the system

----------

## gerard27

I enabled it on a core2duo system.

All kinds of weird problems until I removed it.

Don't enable it!

G.

----------

## no_hope

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> I enabled it on a core2duo system.
> 
> All kinds of weird problems until I removed it.
> 
> Don't enable it!
> ...

 

weird that it comes enabled by default if it is causing problems!

----------

